# Attention Gold Members



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you are a member of the DBStalk.COM "Gold Club" (which is a member who donated to DBStalk to help us with our cost of running the site) we invite you to check out the Gold Forum for news on our special "Gold Club Members Beta Test"

The Beta test is for an exciting new feature we hope to bring to all our users SOON.

If you are a Gold Member please check it out and also *please* remember to vote!

We thank the Gold Members for their support of DBStalk.COM!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

are the goldmembers here dutch with peeling skin????


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

to help support, is paypal the only method?

because if it is, it shouldn't be...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

why? You can use a credit card... Sounds good to me...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can contact Chris for alternate ways of donating. 

Some people don't like PayPal. 

Chris is the Money Man.


----------

